# Schwarzer Mauszeiger



## Neuk (16. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich suche für meinen Laptop, da das Display schon etwas älter ist und "nachzieht" einen schwarzen Mauszeiger, da ich den weissen oft nicht mehr finde. Ich habe Win98 installiert mit zusätzlichen Zeiger, aber leider sind die alle weiss. In Google hab ich leider auch nichts entsprechendes gefunden. Falls irgendjemand einen schwarzen Mauszeiger für mich hat, wäre ich ihm sehr verbunden.

Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## lexi (16. März 2003)

.


----------



## Neuk (16. März 2003)

Thx a lot!

Die schwarzen waren doch mal bei irgendeiner Windows Version standartmäßig dabei?


----------

